# Retaining wall for shed



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Clarification of the building use, has to be determined before the supports can be. A shed/garage combo ? Will the garage have a gravel floor ? Concrete floor ? Have a sketch with dimensions to show individual building sizes /wall layout ?


----------



## Luke3304 (May 3, 2018)

It's just for my rider and some miscellaneous stuff. It has a 3/4 plywood floor.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No location in your profile, is this in a flood zone?
No way would I be spending that kind of money on a retain wall!
If I had to do it I'd be laying it out and installing poured piers to set soild concrete blocks on to act as piers.


----------



## Luke3304 (May 3, 2018)

Updated the location. No not in a flood location.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Why not just set the shed upon pillars? Certainly cheaper and less expensive than retaining wall.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

6 feet from that water? I'd be concerned about having a solid footing.

What you could do is a stepped footing with block on top to raise it high enough out of the ground to then build side and back walls.

Or you can do like they did here with a ramp for whatever you'll be driving into it.

Build a shed on a slope


----------

